# NEW PRODUCT: MSD Dashhawk



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Predefined "Factory Default" Displays showing OBDII Parameter IDs (PIDs) in an organized fashion. Universal OBDII multi gauge. Displays over 100 parameters Allows the user to review how the vehicle is driven when they are not the ones driving it. Accepts one additional sensor, such as wideband O2 sensor User defined Displays that can show any supported PID subset in a user chosen format 2 Function Digital (Two large font numeric parameters on your screen) 3 Function Digital (Three medium font numeric parameters on your screen) 4 Function Digital (Four medium font numeric parameters on your screen) 2 Function BAR (Two large font numeric parameters with an updating "Bar" gauge on your screen) 6 Function Digital (Six small font numeric parameters on your screen) 7 Function Digital (Seven small font numeric parameters in a list) User navigation of displays via the UP and DOWN keys Real-Time Fuel System Status (on Vehicles that support Fuel System Reporting) Menu timeouts when no key presses are detected (which returns the user to the previously selected display) Variable polling schedules for PIDs to reduce CAN bus load Data Logging capability (on-board) that can be uploaded to a PC via the USB connection, 60 second internal record ability. The device is updatable via the USB connection and downloads / software from MSD LED backlight color is user customizable, 16 Million color capable! User selectable/changeable Alerts as well as adjustable shift light ability! 0-60 Times with Speed and RPM recorded 1/4 mile Times/ET (with 60 ft and 1/8 mile splits) with Speed, RPM and Two O2 inputs recorded 0-60, 1/4 mile, and Data Logging data can be uploaded to a PC via the USB connection Hardware manufactured by MSD's sister company Edge Products. Time proven reliable design. 

*Fits:*
CAN Equipped Vehicles

Most all 1996 and newer OBDII vehicles are supported.

The device is updatable via the USB connection and downloads / software from MSD. More pictures of this unit can be seen at - http://www.dashhawk.com/screen.html

This is part number 13100 and our regular price is $299.99. We have an introductory price of $259.99. This is good through Friday, February 2nd. Orders can be placed online or by giving us a call at 1-877-482-9763.

Have a good day!




*TBYRNE MOTORSPORTS LLC
ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS and PRICE MATCH PLUS POLICY! *

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

We now have this listed in a seperate section of our website - http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/dashHawk.html. Alot more pictures and details there.

Mounting is usually best on the driver's pillar. This gives you an idea of how it's in an easy line of sight there (pic taken in a truck) -


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm surprized you guys aren't all over this. I've tried it in a few different cars/trucks. Works very well!


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

If this was a tunner aswell like other edge stuff id buy it in a secound. Ive been thinkin about getting one but havnt decided if id rather spend the money and get a tunner or get this along with a dyno tune. Looks like a great viewer thouhg i diffently want one in the future for sure.

Ozzhead


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Have you tried one on our GTO's yet? Do they work well? I have an Edge with Attitude in my Chevy Dually that kicks butt...


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Cadsbury said:


> Have you tried one on our GTO's yet? Do they work well? I have an Edge with Attitude in my Chevy Dually that kicks butt...


They work GREAT in our goats!! well mine anyway


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

One thing to note, it only works in the 2005-'06 GTO.


----------

